# 2004 Martin Products Condensed version. Click yes if prompted to load the viewer.



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Heres the new ad


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Introducing the Nitrous Cams*

The Nitrous is our Dual Cam System.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

here's the info sheet


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*The Dyna Cam*

The Dyna Cam is our new Single Cam System


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Here is the bottom Cam


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

And, the tech sheet.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*The Tru ARC Advanced Rotation Control system*

Here's the Hybrid system.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

heres a look at the bottom cam.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Here's Jim showing off his protoype Nitrous-X


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Now for the bows*

Heres the Razor-X


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Razor-X SE


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Tech sheet


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Here's a graphic displaying the center of gravity of the Razor-X


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Here's the Catalog Page


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Facing Page


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Our new SPEEEEEED bow*

The Slayr


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

the Tech sheet


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

The catalog Page


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Page 2


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Finally the Killer 3D image*

<valign=top>
<ThreeD_Object>
<center>
<DIV ID="theDIVModelDesc" style="position:absolute;visibility:hidden;z-index:100;"></DIV>

<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#006699" bgcolor="#ffffff">
<tr><td>
<center>
<OBJECT ID="EModelViewControl" CLASSID="CLSID:22945A69-1191-4DCF-9E6F-409BDE94D101" CODEBASE="http://www.solidworks.com/plugins/edrawings/download.cfm#Version=3,0,0,550" WIDTH="600" HEIGHT="480">
<ILAYER height="480" width="600"><CENTER><IMG src="images/warning.gif"></IMG><BR></BR><font size="2" color="#ff0000">This control contains an eDrawing2 file. The eDrawing ActiveX control cannot be used from a Netscape browser. Please use Microsoft Internet Explorer to view this model.</font></CENTER></ILAYER><PARAM Name="Filename" Value="http://martinarchery.com/3d/riser/slayr.eprt"></PARAM></OBJECT></center>
</td></tr>
</table>
</ThreeD_Object>


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

There are more Cool 3D images to come, so look out!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I would like to take a second and thank everyone for their comments and interest in the new product line. We all at Martin have worked day and night for the last 8 months to perfect these new products for you. We really appreciate your business, and we know that our customers are the best and most loyal out there. We are dedicated to keeping you in our family and supplying you with the coolest gear in the business. 

To all of you trying Martin for the first time, 

THANKS FOR SWITCHING! And let me be the first to say, welcome to the team!


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

for a 25" draw, will the cougar 3 with the tru ARC cams be better with the elite limbs or straight limbs for indoor and outdoor target??? also, which cams would be the best for target with a 25" draw, and a cougar 3- the nitrous cams or the Tru ARC cams??
thankx


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

cory, I think I would go with the Nitrous Cams. That one is going to give you the best speed and it will be deadly. Most of the Target Pros are looking at the Nitrous Cam system.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

what limbs???
also, can you give me a price range for a cougar 3 with the straight limbs and nitrous cams?? How about a price range for the cougar 3 with the elite limbs and nitrous cams??
thankx


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Most of our target sales and shooter bows are two cam setups with recurve limbs. There is a small contingent of shooters with 27" and under draw lengths that are using the straight limbs to maintain a comfortable string angle on the face and they get a little more speed.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Cory I don't have any prices yet so I will have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

GRIV,

What kind of IBO speeds can we expect with a SlayR Elite with Nitrous cams?


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

*GRIV*

Will the Nitrous Cams be flipable, like the Fury X cams or will You have to order a right or left hand cam.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

*SIII*

Griv,

Can you post the catalog page that covers the Sceptor?

I'm still looking for the specs on a Sceptor III with the Nitrous-X setup in both the straight and elite limb configs (i.e. ATA, BH, Draw Length adjustment range, IBO speed etc. etc.).

As soon as I can get the specs or my dealer gets them (they haven't received a catalog yet - when should they expect it?) I want to place an order as I want to get the bow as early as possible around that Dec. 15 date.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'll be a first time Martin owner - while I was leaning that way before your internet "tease"
job you have now fully convinced me. I must have one and I must have it soon! 
 

Martin has really impressed me this year and Griv, you are a class act!

BTW, I'll also want to order a baseball cap and a collared shirt (for 3D) with the new Martin logo on it. Are they available to be ordered now too?


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

*The bow for Me??*

I have been thinking very hard over the bow I want to order and I figure I have it very narrowed down but would really like to hear Grivs Opinion on the matter, I am Strcktly a target shooter both indoors as well as out and am wanting to order a bow that will suit my needs, wich meens the long ata and larger brace Heights so this has me thinking the Razor X is the bow for me. BUT I am sorta thinking it may be a bit of a tank at the 45 ata length so I am leaning towards the custom shop option of getting it with straight limbs Instead of the elites, my draw length is right around the 29.5" mark and was wondering if I go this route how much longer this will take to get the bow in my hands, I plan to have the bow ordered as soon as the catelogs arive so If you Have any advise on the matter GRIV it would be much Appreciated  

kco300


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Please post specs page for the Scepter III with Elite limbs soon please.


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

GRIV...that new Nitrous cam looks like a winner. What are the advantages/disadvantages over the Fury cam?? The hybrid system looks almost like a Cam 1/2 from what I saw, is this true??


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Hello.............hello(echo)...........hello(echo)

Griv, you out there?

Who took Griv?

Can you provide that Sceptor III info. for us?


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

GRIV,

How about the .PDF catalog version?


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

GRIV that slayer looks hot . And the new cams look very promising . But 4 lbs and 11 ounces seems slightly heavy for a hunting bow . Is that going to be the weight ?


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

also the specs for the coguar 3, straight limbs, and nitrous cams would be appreciated.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

GRIV,

I guess no more info until we get it from the dealers, huh?


----------



## Cujo (May 23, 2002)

Guys,

GRIV isn't ignoring us.. He's just rolling out the HOTTEST new bows in the industry and he is one busy dude right now.. (note the 40,ooo+ views on the new bow line up )
Be patient.. He is reading this and I'll bet he'll respond as soon as he can..
If I get my dealer catalogs before George replies, I'll post the specs on the SIII

Cujo


----------



## Good351 (Jul 24, 2002)

GRIV/Martin Archery,

Have you guys/gals thought of including the grip angle info for each bow in the specifications?

Just a thought, but some archers have found a grip angle that really works for them, and choosing a new bow would be easier with this info.

The new bows look awsome!


----------



## TallBowguy (Oct 29, 2003)

*Catalog has arrived*

My local archery shop received the new catalogs. They ony had a few there, and didn't give one to me, but I was able to browse the catalog.

That blue ghost flame on the scepter is Sweeeeet.

Razor X is looking nice also.


Tall


----------



## cory (Nov 13, 2003)

Man those are some cool bows. I got to agree with what someone else said though. I like light bows for hunting and 4 lbs 11 oz is pretty heavy for a nowadays bow when everything else is under 4 lbs. I currently have a Jaguar and I love its extremely light weight. Other than the weight it looks impressive. Can you tell me if you dropped any models from 2003 and which ones? Also are you eliminating the fuzion cam and if so which particular cam is taking its place? Cory


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Every light bow I see has 3 pounds of stabilizer and crap strapped to it anyway...LOL


----------



## Hunter440 (Jan 25, 2003)

What is the delivery time going to be on the target bows?


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

*Slayr has great potential...*

The Slayr is a remarkable riser design. Not only is it as faster than anything on the market, it has the best balance of any heavily reflexed bow I've tried. This bow is a contender for anyone who wants the fastest, deadly accurate hunting/3D rig they can buy. I instantly fell in love with this bow. Surprisingly, the bow is so tight and stable, the mass weight just adds to the opverall feel of the shooting platform. I shot one right out of the bowbuilder's shop at 70lbs 65% let-off module, 28" AMO with a 348 grain Beman. Shot consistent 305,304,305. I'm definitely going to hunt with one next year.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

can someone, anyone tell me how much a cougar 3 with the nitrous x cams, straight limbs and platinum ghost flames will cost??
thankx


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Cory, 

The best person to ask would be your dealer. If they do not have the new prices yet, they will in a couple of days.


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Change in specs?*

Ok, as I understand it a Cougar III 55-70 lb with Fury X cams retrofitted with Nitrous X cams will max out at around 63 lb. What about the brace height? Will it also gain 1/2" brace like the Scepter III giving the CIII 7 1/8" brace?


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Pinwheel, those figures will vary depending on what cam you need for your draw length. 

If you want to order a retrofit kit, it would be better to just specify the weight and let the bowshop figure out what you need. That way we can hit your exact weight. 

Yes, the brace will be higher and in the the 7" range, but it varys based on cam size slightly. 

Remember- it will be a while before retrofit kits will be available for old bows. All new cams will be earmarked for production of bows until we have filled the initial demand.


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

Just ordered my cougar III w/Nitrous cams, Can't wait


----------



## 2001epic (Aug 22, 2002)

*new models*

maybe i am wrong but i thought there was three new bows this year. so far all i have heard about were two. are there only two newbies this year? also griv will you post specs on the altitude and tracer with the new cam configurations? thanks


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Griv,

You should be getting my order for a new Sceptor III from All Seasons Archery (Watervliet, MI) today. They hadn't yet gotten the catalogs but I was in the shop Sat. and asked them to go ahead and order it because I want to get on the list early so that I can get it ASAP.

I order a SIII with a blue flame riser, silver Nitrous-X cams, elite carbon limbs, 60lbs. 28inch draw (I know it's adjustable).

Now, if you can just make sure my bow is first in line and out the door as close to Dec. 15 as possible (if not earlier), that would be great!  

BTW, are you ever going to post the catolog (pdf) online?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Oh, and I also want to get a hat and ss polo shirt with the new Martin logo on it. Didn't tell the pro shop about that as I don't even know what is available. What's the deal on the clothing/hats etc.? Is there anything available and, if so, how do I get it? Direct or do I need to go through the shop?


----------



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

Griv or JD
I am thinking of getting a Razor X Elite with nitro cams, my question is, how much does the cable gaurd affect acuracy, how much fletch clearance do you have with the shoot through design.
This bow will primarily be for hunting and 3d.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

A Raxor X Nitrous/ Nitrous X is an excellent choice for hunting and 3-D. It will give you the ultimate in forgiveness and smoothness. The shoot-thru design provides plenty of fletch clearance. It comes with an extra set of "wide" axles as an accessory to spread the cables apart so you can use 4"-5" vanes or feathers. The Shoot-Thru system is more forgiving for many people because, by eliminating the cable guard and its' inherent torque, we can actually reduce the effects of cam lean and grip pressure.In my honest opinion, it is the average shooter who will benefit most from a Nitrous X design due to the fact that right/left misses can be greatly minimized. Tuning is also very easy with the Nitrous cams. Because the cam is centered right down the middle of the limb, riser and grip, the addition of the X system doesn't change the tune all that much. It is not necessary to remove the whole cam(like we did going from Fury to Fury X). When you want to convert from a Nitrous to Nitrous-X, all you need to do is add the corresponding module on the other side, replace the two screws, add the four cables and remove the split cables. Remove cable guard. Very simple design- very user friendly.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

Catalogs are landing as we speak. Most dealers should have them by the end of this week.


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

*Prices??*

When the dealers receive the catalogs will they also have prices?? And should i be able to find an 04 Martin at my local dealer by the first of the year? thanx!!


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

*New catalog*

Just got it last night in the mail.
Outstanding line up!!
Quite possibly some of the sexiest bows I have ever seen.
Can't wait to get my new bow!
Scepter 3 elite w/ Nitrous X


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

what's the axle to axle and brace hieght on a SlayR with Nitrous cams? 
And can someone send me a catalog? I've yet to find even an archery shop in Okinawa, let alone a Martin dealer - LOL


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

*ATA on the slayr nitrous x*

35" with magnum limbs and 6 3/4" Brace height.
i assume the magnum limbs are your only option, that is all the catalog shows.? Speed is 325fps IBO of course.


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

*Loadtoad??*

That catalog doesnt have prices does it??


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

*Slayr vs. Razor-x SE???*

This will be my first bow. Im either going to get the Razor-X SE or the Slayr. I like the generous brace height of the Razor but i like the speed of the Slayr. Plus i can get the Nitrous-x cams. But the slayr will be pretty heavy for a hunting bow. I will be shooting the bow for a year before i hunt with it so the forgiveness issue i beleive wont be too big of a deal. Which bow do you all think would be the optimum bow for my situation. Im a 27.5" draw, bow will be 60-70 and i hunt whitetail out of a climber. I would rather grow into a bow rather than outgrow it. thanx!


----------



## aroshtr (Jul 19, 2002)

Taco,

My recomendation for your use and specifics would be... a Cougar III with straight limbs and Nitrous X cams.. It is a very accurate bow, and still has great speed.

Good Luck

Joel


----------



## Bowhunter3d (Mar 19, 2003)

MARTIN'S CATALOG IS UP!!!

http://www.martinarchery.com/


----------



## Hunter440 (Jan 25, 2003)

Bowhunter3d said:


> *MARTIN'S CATALOG IS UP!!!
> 
> http://www.martinarchery.com/ *




Sorry, all I get is the 2003 catalog!


----------



## Hunter440 (Jan 25, 2003)

My mistake--its working--http://martinarchery.com/downs/Martin_2004_Bow_Catalog.pdf


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

*first bow*

1bigtaco,

If this is your first bow it is more important to get a bow that fits you now not later.
I will elaborate a bit. But first no prices in the cat. only the dealers will have the prices.
1. If you have a bow that has to heavy a draw for you you can/will develope bad habits due to tired muscles.
those habits will turn into ruotine and may frustrate a new archer.
I know my habits from long ago are still with me today, and I wish I would have listened the first time.
2. Shoulder problems can develope from poor form caused by high poundage draw. That is not to say you can't pull 60 or 70 3's back, but can you do it properly 50 times everytime you shoot?
3. Speed is merley a bonus when I look for a hunting bow.
Unless your bow shoots 880fps (rough speed of sound) the deer will always know you just shot a loud bow. So, I look for a quite and smooth bow first, versitilty and durability next and speed last.
Having said that, I don't want to through a rock a a Costal Brown bear either.
4. try to shoot both before you buy one, heck try a bunch of bows before you buy one. I have shot Martin's, MAthews, PSE's, Pearson's and all have different qualities. I currently have all bows mentioned above and shoot all of them, the M's are winning for me now.

All my opinion and experience over the last 11 yrs.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Wow! you guys are quick on the draw

http://www.martinarchery.com/catalog.html


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

*WOW!*

GRIV/Martin, the catalog looks great! I cant wait to get my hands on some of them. Why do yall have to make it so difficult to choose a bow =). Great work guys.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

cougar 3 straight limbs nitrous x cams for target!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

Just got back from my archery dealer, and picked up a new catalog. Very impressive, I priced out a Razor X elite with Nitro cams, in camo, thought the price was reasonable, was quoted $500.00, was wondering what you all where finding for prices.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I can't get the catalog to download past the first page. I've tried several times but I think its just that my dial up and computer combo doesn't seem to download that kind of "format"? very quick. If someone could post the Scepter111, Razor X and Cougar from the catalog with there specs and options I'd appreciate it. Thanks, rob.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

cath8r said:


> *I can't get the catalog to download past the first page. I've tried several times but I think its just that my dial up and computer combo doesn't seem to download that kind of "format"? very quick. If someone could post the Scepter111, Razor X and Cougar from the catalog with there specs and options I'd appreciate it. Thanks, rob. *


Hope this helps


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*Cougar specs*

Here are the Cougar III specs for you. (I hope I don't get into too much trouble for reproduction of parts of this catalog without written permission.  I just noticed that in this picture  )


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Dammit.. I was about ready to just go my a Mathews.. and now ya'll got me looking at the Martins... Just when I had narrowed my choices.. you guys go and and a whole new slew of them.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

ttt


----------

